# Drivers Appreciation Weekend At Classic RC Raceways



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

NOV. 8 and 9 drivers will recieve a 5.00 discount on all the tracks that we are racing at this time. Prices will be as followed.

Oval Racing Nov.8th
1/18th scale 5.00 per class
1/12th scale 10.oo per class
1/10th scale 10.00 per class

Onroad and Offroad Racing Nov.9th
1/18th scale 5.00 per class
1/12th scale 10.00 per class
1/10th scale 10.00 per class

All racers will also recieve a dog and a pop to help you relax while waiting on your next race. So come on out and enjoy the fun with all the racers and the staff at Classic RC Raceways.

Steve:woohoo::thumbsup::hat::woohoo:


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT TIME.:wave::wave:

WILL CHRIS BE WORKING THE GRILL.THE FOOD WAS AWSOME.:thumbsup:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

we'll see if we can talk him into it.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

There will be practice tomorrow from 1-8


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Sliders.mini Late Models And 18t,b,r*

*THERE WILL BE PRACTICE FRIDAY AND RACER APPRECIATION DAY ON SATURDAY.
:thumbsup:THE1/18TH LATE MODELS AND SLIDERS ARE MAKING A COMEBACK AND 18T,B,AND R's HAVE HAD ATLEAST 2 HEATS FOR A FEW WEEKS NOW *


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I will be there, :thumbsup: Saturday
working on the new body, 
may need a new battery,

Chuck #3  "THE HAMMER"


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

chuck_thehammer said:


> I will be there, :thumbsup: Saturday
> working on the new body,
> may need a new battery,
> 
> Chuck #3  "THE HAMMER"


IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YA BACK CHUCK.I HAVE BATTS IF YOU NEED THEM


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

The hobby shop has 10 new batts in today.


----------

